# My heart goes out to those in Haiti



## ZoeRipper (Jan 13, 2010)

Is anybody else closely monitering the news reports?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 13, 2010)

I read up on it a little bit ago. Really bad.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

7.0 on the Richter?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> 7.0 on the Richter?


yup


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> 7.0 on the Richter?


7.3. It doesn't sound much more, but the Richter scale is logrithmic, where each whole number above the last represents the release of 31.6 times more energy (and I'm too full of dinner to check this out!), so a few decimal points represent a lot more energy.

It would be a tragedy anywhere, but Port au Prince is little more than a series of giant slums (cite soleil, Carrefour Feuilles) where public services are all but non existent and where folks will be long dead before American and other rescue services arrive. It's one of the many places on earth that I'm glad not to be from.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 14, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> 7.3. It doesn't sound much more, but the Richter scale is logrithmic, where each whole number above the last represents the release of 31.6 times more energy (and I'm too full of dinner to check this out!), so a few decimal points represent a lot more energy. It would be a tragedy anywhere, but Port au Prince is little more than a series of giant slums (cite soleil, Carrefour Feuilles) where public services are all but non existent and where folks will be long dead before American and other rescue services arrive. It's one of the many places on earth that I'm glad not to be from.


Phil, isn't logarithmic base 10? 7-8 is 10x more energy released? I'm not sure, I haven't been using logs in a long time  .

But If I remember sound is logarithmic, the change from 10Dcb to 20Dcb isn't +10, but actually x10? Er, I don't remember. Where did you get the 31.6 times energy from?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 14, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Phil, isn't logarithmic base 10? 7-8 is 10x more energy released? I'm not sure, I haven't been using logs in a long time  .But If I remember sound is logarithmic, the change from 10Dcb to 20Dcb isn't +10, but actually x10? Er, I don't remember. Where did you get the 31.6 times energy from?


Yes it is, for sure. I got the number out of my head where it was lurking in the back. I also remember that wave amplitude and energy are not the same but increase logarithmically. I suspect, when I look it up tomorrow the energy will increase by its square, and 31.6 is about the closest that you'll come to 1,000 with 1 decimal point (or mantissa, as you mathematicians would say!). Hey! Can't you look it up? Try Wikipedia or something!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 14, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yes it is, for sure. I got the number out of my head where it was lurking in the back. I also remember that wave amplitude and energy are not the same but increase logarithmically. I suspect, when I look it up tomorrow the energy will increase by its square, and 31.6 is about the closest that you'll come to 1,000 with 1 decimal point (or mantissa, as you mathematicians would say!). Hey! Can't you look it up? Try Wikipedia or something!


Ouch low blow. Yeah, (10^x)^3/2, makes sense, Joules -.- damn.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 14, 2010)

its the end of times


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 14, 2010)

100,000 deaths :mellow: Man...

And the worst part is that oit was actually predicted. Only few miles and 1 richter point off.....

Man...


----------



## ismart (Jan 14, 2010)

Those poor people.


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2010)

aftershock this morning, it was like 6.7 or something. Anyone know what happened to that Marlie girl who had the surgery to remove a massive growth from her face?


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Bad situation. Things were not good there before the quake. They have a whole bunch of paratroopers down there doing all they can. If anyone can get a tough job done it's these guys even though it is not their true mission:


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope the people in Hati are not treated the same way Iraqi civilians are treated.

Hati already had post colonial poverty and gangsters, one of the most dangrous countries.

dangrous places map


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> I hope the people in Hati are not treated the same way Iraqi civilians are treated.Hati already had post colonial poverty and gangsters, one of the most dangrous countries.
> 
> url="http://comebackalive.com/site3.php?page_id=9"]dangrous places map


It seems that you are trying to make some kind of political statement here about Haiti, but what do you mean by "post colonial poverty"? Haiti achieved independence in 1804, less than 28 years after the United States, 17 years before Mexico, 106 years (or 127, depending on who is keeping score) before S. Africa, and 182 years (again, depending) before Australia. Surely, it is somewhat extreme to blame their poverty on the British or French, however badly those nations behaved in the late C18?

What Haitians need right now, is money to help them get back on their feet. Chicago radio stations were taking donations today, and I donated a few bucks. How about you?


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 23, 2010)

Im just saying Hait alredy had enough problems


----------



## massaman (Jan 25, 2010)

yep haiti does have its problems but so does the United States and well putting my money in the U.S as we have alot of problems in our own country that need to be solved and there is plenty of poor and suffering as well!


----------

